# Keeping my septic system healthy, what do you use?



## MANimal (Sep 12, 2009)

Rid x? I just saw it at the hardware store and thought "Maybe I need that"/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL why would you think that?

Septic systems work quite well naturally...
Of course if you feel compelled to needlessly spend money I have some of "the best" bacteria growing stuff there is I'll sell you...


----------



## travelover (Sep 13, 2009)

You don't need to add any thing special, but you do need to refrain from putting in things that kill bacteria or plug the drain field. Things like lots of bleach, paint and paint thinners are among the usual suspects. And get it pumped out regularly. Your septic guy can tell you how it is doing and you can adjust your pumping schedule accordingly.


----------



## MANimal (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh, OK. So just call up roto rooter and have them come pump it out?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 14, 2009)

try using the yellow pages for "septic tank cleaners"


----------



## Speedbump (Sep 14, 2009)

> Oh, OK. So just call up roto rooter and have them come pump it out?


You will find that the businesses with the large ads in the Yellow Pages are usually not the ones you want to come out to do your service.  Stay with the smaller guys, they will usually give you better service and cost much less.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 15, 2009)

The real cure is not what you put into the system, but what you don't put in it. Septic systems work with natural bacteria that eats the solids. If you "overuse" caustic chemicals such as bleach, you can kill the bacteria. Some household waste such as grease and oil can slow the process of digestion also. I never recommend a disposal in a sink with a septic tank. Why add even more solids to it? Female personal hygiene products should not be flushed, nor cigarette butts. My tank in Florida was never pumped in the 11 years I lived there, and had no problems. Not saying it doesn't help, but can be reduced to every 5 years with normal and conscientious use.


----------



## sgfelder (Dec 17, 2009)

once a month add a box of baking soda


----------



## travelover (Dec 17, 2009)

I wonder if this is like tossing virgins down volcanoes?


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 17, 2009)

> Things like lots of bleach, paint and paint thinners are among the usual suspects.


O.k. guys- I've always wondered ( and probably done the wrong thing)  
What do you do with paint thinner when you are done with it ?


----------



## sgfelder (Dec 18, 2009)

granite-girl said:


> O.k. guys- I've always wondered ( and probably done the wrong thing)
> What do you do with paint thinner when you are done with it ?



let it sit for awhile and the bad stuff will set to the bottom.  Carefully pour off the good thinner in a clean container and reuse.  The old stuff and any more toxic items you have, like anti freeze, paints, oils, old gasoline etc, call your county commissioners office and ask where to drop this stuff off.


----------



## caymen (Jan 14, 2010)

My septic guy told me to pour a bottle of yeast down the drain occasionally.  He also said we could use buttermilk or yogurt.  
I moved into a house that has three tanks that were of unknown location, had never been pumped in twenty something years and we got to experience the overflow.  Oh joy.


----------



## sgfelder (Jan 19, 2010)

caymen said:


> My septic guy told me to pour a bottle of yeast down the drain occasionally.  He also said we could use buttermilk or yogurt.
> I moved into a house that has three tanks that were of unknown location, had never been pumped in twenty something years and we got to experience the overflow.  Oh joy.


good deal, he's ok with me.  putting back bateria in there is good, that's what does the work.  keep out bad stuff, yk, bleach, oils greese, etc.  baking soda is good now and then, once a month.  don't drive on your leech fields, another good idea.


----------



## martin777 (Jul 5, 2011)

Do baking soda really work


----------

